

About Yogurts - xtacy
http://www.bonkersworld.net/2010/09/03/about-yoghurts/

======
tickle_me_elmo
I didn't get the IBM one ("What fridge? Just kidding").

~~~
d_r
I presume this talks about them being too cheap to have fridges for employees.

